# The Golden Compass



## Brooklyn (Dec 2, 2007)

Just got back from a sneak preview.

Go. See. This. Movie.

The "Majority Morally Righteous Groups" may try and persuade you not to see it on the basis of it's content and "atheistic brainwashings" but it's highly the contrary. The movie (and book trilogy), is designed to raise questions of religion and authority as a whole, not just from "the religious majority"'s views.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 2, 2007)

Though I am Catholic, I am gonna see the movie. I watched Saw VI and I didn't let it get into my dreams. Just watch the movie and do to it what it was supposed to done to: enjoyed. People take out all the fun when they try to create controversy and say this is unorthodox or whatever bull they try to push onto people. 

Just shut up for once and enjoy the damn movie is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## crazyKAT (Dec 2, 2007)

People from my church lecture me on how I shouldn't go see this movie, but screw it! I want to see this movie so freaking bad!!! Even my mom wants to see it real bad with me (she's surprisingly not taking the church's side).


----------



## Kumiko_Fox (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, even though I'm a Christian, I'm going to see the movie at one point or another.  I read the first, second and part of the third (The first was by far the best and it just got worse from there IMO), I really like the first book, so I'll probably just see that one.  I just hope it isn't like the Eragon movie, man that movie was bad.


----------



## Brooklyn (Dec 2, 2007)

Hell, (no pun intended), immediately after seeing said movie, I went out and bought the boxed set of the books.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 2, 2007)

I want to see this movie as well.
I am very intrigued that they used the idea of the "familiar" with this movie (companion animal spirit).
I hope it turns out well and if Fred Phelps protests this movie then I know it's going to be good  .
*muttermuttermuttermuttermuttermutter*


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 2, 2007)

People can be such hypocrits sometimes. They preach all this stuff about forgiveness and stuff and then they wish bad on a movie that someone worked so hard on. They actually expressed hopes that the movie would flop. I read it somewhere on Wikipedia.com


----------



## Kajet (Dec 2, 2007)

I think I can summarize the controversy around this movie... 

Christian groups:
"BAAAAW! They're brainwashing kids into having religious beliefs! That's our job!!!"

Everyone else:
"STFU!!!"

Me:
"Now you see boys and girls not only has your church lied to you but god is dead and nothing you can do can bring him back."

I am an evil bastard...


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 2, 2007)

i might go see it. it looks really good. lol overreating Christian groups are so funny. arguing over pointless stuff that no one cares about.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 2, 2007)

I won't see it.

Same reason with Narnia - stock characters, stock fantasy.

And evil wolves.


----------



## Brooklyn (Dec 2, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> I won't see it.
> 
> Same reason with Narnia - stock characters, stock fantasy.
> 
> And evil wolves.



The wolves are just an extension of the person, so in reality (if it can be called that), it's the person that is evil.

Just like the guards are personified as the Doberman Pinscher.


----------



## sabrinageek (Dec 2, 2007)

I want to see it for the Steampunk aspects..   The previews looked gorgeous.

-Sabrina


----------



## Magica (Dec 2, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> I won't see it.
> 
> Same reason with Narnia - stock characters, stock fantasy.
> 
> And evil wolves.



So like the Christians boycotting over the Anti-Christianity you're boycotting it because the wolves are portrayed as evil? =/

It's just a movie.


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2007)

I was gonna go see it just for this...


----------



## Vore Writer (Dec 2, 2007)

It got my interest, but I won't be seeing it at the theatres though. I'm the kind of person if it catches my interest I'll buy it the moment it hits DVD. It's more pricey, but that's fine with me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 2, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> WolfoxOkamichan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least I am not "boycotting" (I prefer the term enjoying) with huge political reasons. I'm simply not watching it because of said smaller reasons. The stockness of both stories happen to have a more impact on the evil wolf thing (which in its own is fantasy cliche as well). Besides I applied them on both movies.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 3, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> DragonMagica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just think of it as this, there is bad and good in the world (by our standards) so the more of the "bad" ones that get killed, the more room for the good ones to live.  I use the same philosophy whenever I go see a movie that just has to have a reptilian-esque villain.  Reptiles aren't bad, but they're killing the bad reptiles making way and room for the good reptiles .


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 3, 2007)

Being a gadget guy, I'd love to get hold of a reproduction of that Compass... only saw a brief scene, where they showed a close-up, but it looked fantastic!  It would be a plus if it actually functioned as a compass.........  8)

As for the movie?... yes, I want to see it.  The Harry Potter books and films also got blasted as teaching witchcraft.  Hey, people, this is _Fantasy_, with no basis whatsoever in Reality.  Get a grip, enjoy the show....   :roll:


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 3, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> WolfoxOkamichan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly I don't dwell much on good and evil. I only use them in comics, and well, some of the evil in comics can still be acceptable.


----------



## Esplender (Dec 3, 2007)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> I was gonna go see it just for this...



The girl, or the polar bear?


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Dec 3, 2007)

Actually, I heard the filmmakers were giving in to the fundie nutjobs by erasing the anti-religious aspects of the book. Considering that in the third book the main characters kill the Authority (that is, god), I'm curious to see how this works out. If you remove the book's point by ablating any reference to religion, all you've got is a bland fantasy with the usual assortment of bad guys, talking animals, and suchlike.


----------



## Brooklyn (Dec 3, 2007)

Unlike most nay-sayers that read the book of books-into-movies first, though, I'm only just 5 chapters in, (iTunes + audiobooks = awesome) they are quite different in their own rights and should be treated as such. The book and movie both have their merits and I highly enjoy(ed) both.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 3, 2007)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> Being a gadget guy, I'd love to get hold of a reproduction of that Compass... only saw a brief scene, where they showed a close-up, but it looked fantastic!  It would be a plus if it actually functioned as a compass.........  8)
> 
> As for the movie?... yes, I want to see it.  The Harry Potter books and films also got blasted as teaching witchcraft.  Hey, people, this is _Fantasy_, with no basis whatsoever in Reality.  Get a grip, enjoy the show....   :roll:


Here's a lot more information on the compass, which is actually an Alethiometer So unless you're a magician, gadget guy, you'd probably have trouble figuring it out.


----------



## Talutie (Dec 5, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> AzurePhoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is FurAffinity, you insane person. He probably hasn't even noticed the girl 


I keed, I keed!!


----------



## Azure (Dec 5, 2007)

Wut, the 11yr chica in front of the huge polar bear clad in golden armor.  Oh wait, thats the main character.


----------



## Leasara (Dec 7, 2007)

I just got back from the theater and I can confirm that the Golden Compass is at least three kinds of awesome.


----------



## quark (Dec 8, 2007)

I am against this movie _because_ they moved the religious context of it. They've reduced a book that was about life, death, free-will, spirituality, and love to a fun filled kiddie fantasy with a plucky young girl and some talking animals. Blech.
The funny thing is, I read the books while I was still going to church, and even though I disagreed with some of Pullman's views, that didn't stop me from enjoying the books.  I think all the religious people concerned about the books should maybe read them with their kids, and discuss the ideas that Pullman presents.  After all, if these people really have a deep faith in God and the teachings of their particular religion, then a book or a movie shouldn't be able to take that away from them
Anyway, I probably will go see the movie, and then I'll probably gripe about it until the next one comes out, and the process will just start over again.


----------



## Wyrwulf (Dec 8, 2007)

I just saw it last night. If the movie toned down the anti-organized-religion message, I can't imagine what the books are like. The Magisterium is the most two-dimensionally evil organization since Sauron's Army.

As someone who never read the books before, I found it quite enjoyable. Tho I am a bit biased toward polar bears in armor.  My main gripe is perhaps that the film itself is rather stilted and uneven in pacing.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 8, 2007)

**NO PLOT SPOILERS I PROMISE**
I just saw it today and it is excellent ^^

In addition to just being a great movie, it's the perfect movie for furries to see. It takes place in a parallel universe where everyone has animal spirits called demons and they talk  It's sooo cute and it's also a good movie to take someone to who you want to explain furry to. 
And I'm trying to explain it to my mom so I'll take her to see it. 

And afterward my friend was going off on how the demons were so cute and she wanted one of her own. And then she said if she had one it would be a cat. And she asked me what mine would be and of course I said a fox. So yeah, take them to this movie and turn them into furries X3


----------



## Brooklyn (Dec 8, 2007)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> ...In addition to just being a great movie, it's the perfect movie for therians to see....



Fixed.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 8, 2007)

Brooklyn said:
			
		

> greg-the-fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well yeah I know, but close enough dammit :roll:
never seen another movie come as close.


----------



## Brooklyn (Dec 8, 2007)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> ...In addition to just being a great movie, it's the perfect movie for therians to see....



Fixed.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 9, 2007)

^Stereotypical therians?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 9, 2007)

The movie was unimpressive and poorly paced with one of the worst protagonists and some of the most shoddy acting I've seen all year. This was probably the dullest theatre experience I've had this year since, at least besides 300 and Pirates of the Caribbean 3. Also, the armored bears hardly made up for the terrible Aussie/British accents that bled all over the film. I had no intention of reading the Golden Compass before and now I definitely have no intention of reading the books now despite however awesome it is to have a personal talking animal companion.


----------



## quark (Dec 9, 2007)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> **NO PLOT SPOILERS I PROMISE**
> I just saw it today and it is excellent ^^
> 
> In addition to just being a great movie, it's the perfect movie for furries to see. It takes place in a parallel universe where everyone has animal spirits called demons and they talk  It's sooo cute and it's also a good movie to take someone to who you want to explain furry to.
> ...



Actually, you don't get to pick which form your Daemon takes.   There was one man in the book whose Daemon chose to be a dolphin or a fish (I can't remember specifics) so he had to live the rest of his life on a boat, even though it wasn't what he wanted.
In the book as well, Lyra would often ask Pan what form he thought he would take when the time came for him to stop changing, and he would reply that he didn't know for sure, but he would know when the time came.
The final form that the Daemon chooses is a reflection of the type of person that you are.  For example, servants often have dog Daemons, since dogs are subservient.
However, if I got to choose my Daemon, I would choose an adorable dog to be my Daemon, no matter what the implication may be.


----------



## Huepow00 (Dec 9, 2007)

I saw the movie the other night...

I was totally waiting for it to come out, like , ever since I read all the books when I was younger...

This movie, was a total letdown...


>>> There are KEY scenes that are left Out of the movie... there are KEY scenes that have been "toned-down" to be less 'dark' for the movie...

There are KEY scenes that are OUT OF ORDER in the movie (chronologically)...
There are Conversations, that have been taken out of order - and shortened up to leave out lots of information...

AND THEY LEFT OUT ABOUT 15 or so chapters... They left out the entire ENDING of the book...
why?
---> Their test audiences were too stupid to understand what was going on, so they moved the ENDING of the first movie, to the BEGINING of the second...
In-effect? they end the movie on probally the WORST "to-be-continued" sortta slap in the face, mood... ever...

It was mabey 1 1/2 or 2 hours long?
The movie was RUSHED grotesquely and acting wasn't realy the best either...

This should have been around the length and scale of the Lord of the Rings... not a watered-down C rated, low-budget feeling, childrens movie...


I'm a Pullman Fan, I'm a Fan of all 3 of these books... but I am NOT in any way happy about the state of this movie...

*cries*


----------



## erroshadowpaw (Dec 9, 2007)

Ive heard both good and bad about the movie, but I want to go and see for myself. It took a high spot on my "movies to go check out" list as soon as I heard about it, but I've been a big fan of the series since it came out. I think I still have the hardcover set... somewhere... around here... um... *goes off digging*


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Dec 9, 2007)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> I had no intention of reading the Golden Compass before and now I definitely have no intention of reading the books now despite however awesome it is to have a personal talking animal companion.



From what it sounds like, the books are orders of magnitude better than the movie, tho. This is pretty much what I expected would happen - the story got dumbed down in favor of splashy FX. I know the movie cannot be the same as the book, but it IS possible to adapt something and still keep the spirit of the thing.


----------



## Huepow00 (Dec 10, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> From what it sounds like, the books are orders of magnitude better than the movie, tho. This is pretty much what I expected would happen - the story got dumbed down in favor of splashy FX. I know the movie cannot be the same as the book, but it IS possible to adapt something and still keep the spirit of the thing.



Right...
The books are amazingly good...

The movie has been cut up and messed with to the point that:...

--> The plot has to do with Lyra finding her friend... Thats it... Oh yea, and the religious aspect has been PUMPED UP from the books, to act as a more Prominent "bad guy" of sorts...

For those who have read the books out there, You realize what it is their leaving out...... yea, they are...


----------



## Icarus (Dec 10, 2007)

oh come on, Huepow00, I read a Beowulf translation and then watched the movie, was I a little upset it wasn't true?  No.  I thought it was an interesting interpretation.  (although I thought the only reason grendel's mother looked like that is because of today's society and because the part was by Tomb Raider *snickercough*)  
And you have to admit that books are about over 9000% longer than movies.  In a way they have to, but a film production has to be shorter.
not to mention copyright =/


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 10, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only is it possible to keep the spirit, but... in this movie's case... it's possible to stay true to the whole book.  So far, this is the only film I've ever seen that's managed such a feat.  It's a classic, not to be missed....


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone dislike the movie not because on how it is "cut" from source material, but rather the content itself? Heck, anyone dislike the book bot because on how it is "atheist" but rather its stockiness and content?


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Dec 10, 2007)

I want to, and sooner or later will, see the movie.

And since I'm an agnostic with a considerable dislike for organized religion... I mean, it could be vehemently anti-religious and I'd probably like it for it! Rather then be bothered.


----------



## Korusho (Dec 10, 2007)

polar bears waging war against an evil religious organization??! WOOOOOOOOOO

too bad im not gonna see it. im too cheap to spend money on the tickets


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2007)

Saw it over the weekend. I recommend it highly.

/50% awesome.
//50% bears.
///50% BEARS IN ARMOR.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Dec 10, 2007)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> Not only is it possible to keep the spirit, but... in this movie's case... it's possible to stay true to the whole book.  So far, this is the only film I've ever seen that's managed such a feat.  It's a classic, not to be missed....



_The Last Unicorn!_ Yep, agreed! It probably helps that Peter Beagle, the novelist, also wrote the screenplay. Other ones I'm thinking of off the top of my head are "The Green Mile", "Silence of the Lambs" and "Fast Sofa" - in both of these, material was cut but the overall story was the same and all the important scenes were intact. "Re-Animator" for example updated the setting from the early 1900's to 1985 (when it was filmed) and added more characters, but otherwise kept the gory-humorous tone.


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 11, 2007)

hehe, I loved this movie, they really did down play the anti-authority part (I never saw it as just religion... I just saw it as a point of "question what you believe" and "question the governments actions" kinda thing...) probably to try and lower the number of random religious groups complaining about it...

yey for fantasy stories


----------



## Brooklyn (Dec 11, 2007)

Predictably, with all of the huff and screaming of the morally righteous to boycott this movie, guess what opened #1 this week (acc. to IMDB)?

I infer two possibilities:

1) People don't give two shits what other people say and go judge for themselves.

OR

2) The huffing and puffing made people wonder "what's so bad...?", they had to see for themselves.


----------



## Korusho (Dec 11, 2007)

that second choice is probably heavily correct. many people will go see something if people tell them not to... just makes it THAT much more interestig


----------



## Koronis (Dec 12, 2007)

Greetings,

Bad ass Polar Bear.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 12, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> Roose Hurro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A short while ago, I just finished watching that film again, after digging it out of the box I had it stored in.  Time has not diminished its excellence.  I may also look into digging out my copy of his book, just for fun.  Yes, it does help that he wrote the screenplay... but it also helps that the novel itself is short enough to translate intact to film, without having to cut anything out, for budgetary or story-length reasons.  The music and voice-casting was also a perfect fit.  Best Rankin/Bass production I've ever seen....


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 12, 2007)

I just saw the movie and I loved it. It *did* feel a bit rushed....but that's sort of to be expected. They can't put EVERYTHING from the book into the movie.


----------



## Nyro (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/opinion/story.html?id=7a173ebd-46ec-4fc6-bfc4-4e6984dd40be&p=1

Thoughts peoples?


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Brooklyn said:
			
		

> Hell, (no pun intended), immediately after seeing said movie, I went out and bought the boxed set of the books.



I had to wait till I finished my current book and for xmas to get them

started today, how long do you think it will take to finish it? 
note: I'm a fantasy whore, once I start a good book I have a hard time stopping =(


----------



## Brooklyn (Dec 31, 2007)

TehLemming said:
			
		

> Brooklyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just finished book 1 on Friday, I had been using the audio books as a guide (I tend to retain information better, but at a slower pace, when I have two or more sources of it at at a time; for example, subtitles in a movie), but was forced to read the last ten or so chapters while on vacation.


----------



## ShaoShao (Dec 31, 2007)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> Not only is it possible to keep the spirit, but... in this movie's case... it's possible to stay true to the whole book.  So far, this is the only film I've ever seen that's managed such a feat.  It's a classic, not to be missed....



As great as the film is, did I completely miss the Schmendrick dying/being doomed thing in it or what? I'm pretty sure a fair bit of _that_ was left out. The book seemed far darker than the film.

That didn't however take away from the film, story or characters entertainment-wise, while with The Golden Compass it was certainly the gloomy atmosphere the book gave that really made it enjoyable for me. That same atmosphere is only slightly touched on in the film. The horrors of being seperated from your own soul are somehow swept under the carpet quite quickly.




			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> I won't see it.
> 
> Same reason with Narnia - stock characters, stock fantasy.
> 
> And evil wolves.



1. I wouldn't stereotype the henchmen/Tatars in the arctic as evil, they were merely doing a job they'd been either paid or forced to do by the corrupt authorities

2. Demons will adapt to the environment because the person adapts to it, YOU are the one stereotyping them as evil. Surely in context the reason they are wolves is because the Tatar people act as a group in rough conditions, plus whatever characteristics you'd like to associate with wolves? It is up to your interpretation.



This is a very small and silly thing to complain about, but there was not one ermine in that film. :{ And don't tell me a white polecat is an ermine.


----------



## Nyro (Dec 31, 2007)

ShaoShao said:
			
		

> This is a very small and silly thing to complain about, but there was not one ermine in that film. :{ And don't tell me a white polecat is an ermine.



Dude! Pan was totally an ermine like half the time! He even turned into a white one when he heard they were goin' north.


----------



## ShaoShao (Dec 31, 2007)

Nyro said:
			
		

> ShaoShao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you're joking. European Polecat != British Stoat


----------



## uncia (Dec 31, 2007)

ShaoShao said:
			
		

> Nyro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he have brown eyes, too? _(genetics in-joke)_


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 9, 2008)

I finished the books finally...
I loved it... but I dont really know what to think now...   wierd...
-ponders-


----------



## YurouYuki (Jan 12, 2008)

I admit, I am religious and believe in at least one higher power, however, I will not turn down a movie or book simply because it isn't religious (I personally find that to be rather shallow). The reason I'm not going to go see it is because it looks like a pretty big rip off of Narnia; I generally can't stand movies/books/etc that rip off other movies/books/etc ("punking" on is a different matter entirely). Though I must admit, the polar bears in armor do intrigue my curiousity.


----------



## Renian (Jan 12, 2008)

Most of the changes that I can find from the book to the movie were done for very practical movie production reasons. For starters, the book like any other novel simply has too much to be adapted into a film and some things have to be cut.
Second, the major plot re-order was switching the arrival at the bears' kingdom with the laboratory (being vague for time and to remove spoilers) was done to push the action climax of the story back and not have the last part of the film sag and underwhelm. 
Third is the altered (or in other words, shortened) ending of the film. This was primarily done for two main reasons. One, it allows for the sequel to be made. Two, it allows the movie to end on a somewhat forward looking note. The first book actually happens to have a rather dark ending that I will not give away directly other than to say it involves Lord Asriel and Lyra's friend rescued from the lab. Ending a film, especially the first film in a direct series, on a down note is generally not good for general audiences who may not have actually read the books.
The final issue concerns the church organization and authority. In the book, exactly how involved the church is with the main villain of the first book, Mrs. Coulter, is obscured to actually cause questions about exactly how involved the organization is with events occurring. It is only in the later books revealed that the religious organization of the book and the authority are the main adversaries. 

As for some saying that these books and this film seems to just be bland general fantasy, I'd have to disagree. There are certainly fantasy elements present through the series of books, but they are fairly well explained and thought out. Also, the series combines what you could call modern elements into the story that seem sort of old yet sort of modern or even science fiction like as well such as the laboratory sequence, the airships, etc. In fact, a large portion of the second novel has little to no fantasy elements because it is partially set in what could be considered the "actual real world."


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 12, 2008)

I fucking loved the fuck outa that movie. I cant wait for the next 2. 

One thing that bothers me.. Nothing to do with the movie its self, but did you ever notice, these days, movies baised on books are always sooo much better then regular screen play movies. Sucks when they cut alot of the story yes... But common that was the best family movie I have seen in years!


----------



## Lobar (Jan 12, 2008)

YurouYuki said:
			
		

> I admit, I am religious and believe in at least one higher power, however, I will not turn down a movie or book simply because it isn't religious (I personally find that to be rather shallow). The reason I'm not going to go see it is because it looks like a pretty big rip off of Narnia; I generally can't stand movies/books/etc that rip off other movies/books/etc ("punking" on is a different matter entirely). Though I must admit, the polar bears in armor do intrigue my curiousity.



While His Dark Materials was written as a sort of "response" to Narnia, Pullman beats Lewis in every way measurable.  The books were far better than the film though, so I recommend skipping it and reading the books alone (but otherwise watch the movie rather than do neither).


----------



## Brooklyn (Jan 12, 2008)

The producers have promised that the next two movies are not going to dumb down any aspect of the religious portion of the movies.


----------



## uncia (Jan 12, 2008)

Brooklyn said:
			
		

> The producers have promised that the next two movies are not going to dumb down any aspect of the religious portion of the movies.


Presuming they don't just cut their losses and quit after one, given the very poor U.S. box office figures and generally neutral to negative reception...


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 12, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> Brooklyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really really hope they dont :x
I really liked the movie, I wanna see how they do it...



			
				Lobar said:
			
		

> YurouYuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it beat it in every way possible... meaning... after just finishing it, I'm already tempted to read it again... actually I already started reading it again, page 10 



			
				YurouYuki said:
			
		

> I admit, I am religious and believe in at least one higher power, however, I will not turn down a movie or book simply because it isn't religious (I personally find that to be rather shallow). The reason I'm not going to go see it is because it looks like a pretty big rip off of Narnia; I generally can't stand movies/books/etc that rip off other movies/books/etc ("punking" on is a different matter entirely). Though I must admit, the polar bears in armor do intrigue my curiosity.


You know, people over play the anti-religious content and intentions of this book... The author does express quite a few anti-church, and more to the point anti-EVIL points, and emphasizes things like knowledge over blind obedience and a few other points like this, but really, even in our world where the church isnt quite so freaking evil I wish people would think about this stuff...

It also calls into question the stories in the bible... but can you really blindly accept and trust the words of men claiming to be the word of God?  I believe in God and being a good person, but that doesnt mean I believe in Christianity....

but anyways... read some of the question and answer sections from various sites abut the point of the book, you'll find that the author isnt denying God or any of the random things I hear people talking about... and it's definitely not a "war on God"



sorry for the horrible grammar... and Sorry for editing the quotes, I went over board on editing my post for spelling =)


----------



## Brooklyn (Jan 12, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> Brooklyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surprisingly, TGC has passed the one-month mark of being in the theater here, if it weren't making the theater any money, they wouldn't have kept it for so long.


----------



## harpier (Mar 27, 2008)

Personaly, I loved The Golden Compass. I was always a fan of His Dark Materials since I saw The Amber Spyglass, and its a shame that such a good series is so not well known. I don't think this series are "anti-christian" and "atheist-promoting"; it is more to "question authority" instead of "killing God". In fact, there was even a guy that wrote the book "Shedding Lights Over His Dark Materials", which is about finding things in the books that are not anti-religious. And I hope the movie director Deborah Forte manages to make the sequels, as she said. 

The only bad thing about The Golden Compass is that they turned a dark fantasy epic into a fairie tale; nearly all the violence, the gore and the sexual references were eliminated. Also, my favourite character, Kaisa, was completly removed.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 27, 2008)

Brooklyn said:
			
		

> The producers have promised that the next two movies are not going to dumb down any aspect of the religious portion of the movies.



Oh thank goodness. Because the one thing that was missing from the first film was a shoddy, poorly written in religious perspective. Not that the lousy acting and semi-coherent, poorly paced plot had anything to do with people not liking the film.


----------



## RedVein (Mar 31, 2008)

I would have gone to see this movie if it was not for the sudden change to the book. They took out so many part, it just pissed me off. 
I hate when movies based on films do that, they change everything, esspeciolly when they try to please people. 
like bob_buffalo said.
"Dont try to please someone because then you change everything, trying to please everyone."


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 31, 2008)

I've read all three books, and I would have to say that the movie is a great addition. I hope they make a second one!

I <3 that series.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 2, 2008)

I loved that movie, I can't wait for the subtle knife to come out. I read the books forever ago, and it really irked me how no one else around me knew nay of the story line and ragged on it because they didn't realize its part of a trilogy >.<


----------

